# Recipe For Harviestoun 'bitter And Twisted'



## NeilArge (15/2/11)

G'day all

As per the subject line, has anyone got a recipe for 'bitter and twisted'? I had some last week and was quite impressed. Seems like a nice summer quaffer without being all that complicated or challenging (my taste only of course). Apparently, Herrsbrucker is the main bittering hop, with some Challenger in as a later addition, and Styrian Goldings as a dry hop. Does it use a yeast like WY1056?

Cheers

ToG


----------



## bconnery (15/2/11)

A few ideas here...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18459


----------



## NeilArge (15/2/11)

bconnery said:


> A few ideas here...
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18459



Thanks, bconnery. I did a search for 'bitter and twisted' but didn't come across that thread. 

Cheers

ToG


----------



## bconnery (15/2/11)

TunofGrunt said:


> Thanks, bconnery. I did a search for 'bitter and twisted' but didn't come across that thread.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG


Yeah I was about to do that, and then I thought that the festival called Bitter and Twisted would skew the results a bit so I searched for 'Harviestoun Bitter' instead...

I was going to say that UK sites would be another source but there's a few recipes in that thread from those anyway so somewhere to start...


----------



## NeilArge (15/2/11)

bconnery said:


> Yeah I was about to do that, and then I thought that the festival called Bitter and Twisted would skew the results a bit so I searched for 'Harviestoun Bitter' instead...
> 
> I was going to say that UK sites would be another source but there's a few recipes in that thread from those anyway so somewhere to start...



Yes, all I got was reference to the Maitland shivoo...  . 

Here's a more recent recipe I just found:

Marris otter 3Kg
Crystal malt 200g
Flaked Barley 200g
Torrified Wheat 200g

Mashed at 66oC for 2 hours

Fuggles AA5.9% 2oz 90min
Styrian Golding AA2% 1oz 15min
Irish moss 1tsp 15min
Styrian Golding AA2% small hand full added when boiler turned off.

Yeast safale S-04

Collected 5.2 gallon
Finish 4 gallon
OG:1036
FG: 1012
Effic: 62.2% (A little low.)

The hopping is obviously not right. A 2 hr mash? I'll have a play around with the hopping, brew it up and let you know.

ToG


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/11)

I'm 99% sure there is a good recipe on here as I've posted in that thread. I'm not searching for it but I'm sure u can find it if u try.

Edit: the above sounds condescending but it's not meant to be.


----------



## jlm (17/2/11)

Bit more info from brewboard (featuring AHB's very own Trough Lolly!)-

Enjoyed this on tap at St. Andrews in NYC a few years ago. Anyone try cloning this one? Here's the product info off the website. Bottle says Blonde, info says Bitter.

Product Details:
Type: Bitter
Hops: Hersbrucker, Challenger, Styrian Golding
Alc./Vol.: 4.2%
EBC: 8
IBU: 34
Org. Gravity: 1043
Formats: 12 * 16.9oz bottles
50L kegs

Couldn't find this info on Harviestoun's site anymore (the post was from 2009) but handy info with regard to OG/attenuation. Anyway I'm going to have some 1026 (loving this yeast) slurry to throw at something this weekend so will slap something together with whats available in this vein. Going with the flow of the grainbills that have been suggested, and throwing in some late challenger. Its been a while since I've had one but I'm thinking challenger is used other than for bittering. Might bump the hops up a bit if I get my hands on one and think its required. Really can't remember. 

Bitter+Twisted
Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.3 EBC) Grain 80.56 % 
0.30 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
0.20 kg Baird's Medium Crystal (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
0.20 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.80 %] (60 min) Hops 22.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
1.03 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.03 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale 

(15min additions will go in at 5, and 5 min into the cube)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.043 SG (1.040-1.048 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.043 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.3 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 34.4 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 10.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.28 % (3.80-4.60 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.16 % 
Actual Calories: 400 cal/l 

Any luck digging up that other thread CM2?


----------



## bullsneck (20/12/11)

jlm said:


> Bit more info from brewboard (featuring AHB's very own Trough Lolly!)-
> 
> Enjoyed this on tap at St. Andrews in NYC a few years ago. Anyone try cloning this one? Here's the product info off the website. Bottle says Blonde, info says Bitter.
> 
> ...



How'd this turn out Jlm? Keento do something similar. What was your mash schedule like?


----------

